# Cheapest Flush Mount Albums



## artsiimages (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi!  I am a new photographer and would like to start offering flush mount albums for my clients.  I am looking for the cheapest place to get these printed, as I can not afford to spend a lot right now.  I was wondering if anybody had an idea of how much flush mount albums costed from different places, b/c I do not want to have to sign up with a bunch of places just to find that their prices are too expensive.  BTW, I am looking to print 12x12 flush mount albums with approximately 30 pages.  Thanks!


----------



## winterlim (Mar 30, 2009)

What sort of albums are you looking for? 

Leather/Non leather?
You looking to just get them to Print & Bind?, or Design, Print and Bind?
Thick hard pages? or soft (magazine-like, ie coffee table) albums?
And what's your idea of cheap?


----------



## RyanLilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Try this older thread.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/131770-flush-mount-albums.html


----------

